# Raising Angelfish



## Tigger3336 (Mar 16, 2019)

A little history ... New Year's Day 2019, I inherited my niece's 20 gallon fishtank. She is only 12, and had kept fish for 12 years ... but was tired of the upkeep and threatened to flush them all. *insert horrified expression*

I had to give the Pleco to Big Al's, as it was just about 12" long! There were 2 angelfish (with names given when they were only the size of a dime) ... and several guppies. *groan* I purchased another angelfish to level out the dominance in the tank, and settled on a beautiful 12" tall Silver.

I immediately posted in search of a larger tank, but Silver Angel (Gregory) turned out to really be a female, and graced me with a spawn on the wall at 2am, Feb 13th. I lost this spawn when the cat unplugged my heater ... and I didn't realize until after the transfer. 

Anywhooo ... March 09, again at 2am ... and on the wall, regardless of slate being present, another spawn. This time Daddy got most of them, and after a few days I have wrigglers.  Gregory & Beauty have moved them to a tall plant, and everyone seems happy. Gregory is fiercely protective, and Beauty routinely jumps up out of the water even when I am feeding.

NOW ... just a tad OCD about keeping things clean, and it's cleaning/water change day for all my tanks, BUT I'm terrified to clean the tank with the wrigglers that began swimming today! Gregory was attacking my vacuum tube while I was trying to get the suction going ... and I can't get my hand in there without being charged by Beauty! LOL ...

These guys ARE swimming, and Gregory keeps sucking them back up and spitting them out onto the leaf again ... but the tank has gravel on the bottom, and other than using the baster to suck them out to move them, I am not sure how feeding them will go.

Any suggestions are gratefully accepted. Here is a picture of the new cluster of fry ... and Gregory guarding them.









AND ... a picture of the parents together


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I sell brine shrimp eggs to feed your babies and can tell you everything you need to know to raise them 4164609922


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

When it comes doing water changes with tiny fry, it's a challenge.

You might try fitting a sponge intake cover over the end of the siphon, just as you would use it on the filter intake. If you can't find one that fits, get a small filter sponge and make a hole in one end that'll fit over the siphon snugly.

Incidentally, microworms and/or vinegar eels are easier, I think, than hatching brine shrimp and are more nutritious, since brine shrimp, even though they are the old reliable standby for fry, have some deficiencies in nutrition if you do not enrich them properly before you offer them to the fish.

Microworms are one heck of a lot simpler to produce too and vinegar eels as well, though not quite as simple to harvest and it takes time for a starter to produce enough so you can harvest them.


----------

